# The Best Way To Smoke DMT, And A Few Others



## tenstrip (Jan 10, 2010)

well i believe i know the best way. i consistently do extractions on kilo's of mhrb. on every half kilo of rb i will get 6 grams in 1 solvent extraction not 3 or nothin like that. of high grade fluffy dmt.

i have tried about every way of smoking it hand i will list a few

1. mixing it with a cigarette- blows ass
2. waterpipe on tobacco/cannabis- will do the job but is also wastefull alot of it melts through 5 hits to get flying usually
3. glass vaporizer(what is commonly known as a meth pipe/or a lightbulb.-works good, have to take more hits, and be careful not to burn it or it will choke you out and you can puke
4. same apparatus as 3 but hooked to a bubbler/bong- works better harder to burn, draws air over more evenly less wasteful but can also choke you out if you heat it wrong
5. oh ya, on a piece of tin foil with a straw...don't try it, complete waste 


and the very best way. 
make a tincture using everclear or a strong alcohol. in a 1 fl. oz. glass bottle (used for essential oils) i filled it halfway with everlcear and then i added 3 grams of dmt powder over a period of time with shaking after each addition. 3 grams is over kill but my goal was one hit and crazy results. i then break up a cigarettel on a piece of tin foil then i mix up the tobacco so it is all coated evenly. at this point i let it dry, but if you even want to make it stronger i add more dmt powder then mix it up and the dmt will dissolve. then let it dry and smoke it. it doesnt take but a few drops of oil to make all the tobacco wet. 

i use a bowl made from the end of a coaxial cable from an extra cable i had sitting behind my tv. made a bubbler. 1 hit is full on hallucinations 5 hits your fucking out of control, and if you can do the whole bowl said goodbye. did it lastnight and i broke the color viel. it was sick as fuck but stressful. you can taste there is alot of dmt, alot of mindfuck in each taste of smoke....

by far the best way to use it if your gonna smoke it.

peace tenstrip


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 10, 2010)

hmm very interesting. i usually just put it on a screen in my bowl or bong, then cover with basil and smoke as you would weed. it only takes me 1 or 2 hits to get out of this world... theres no way i could take 5, after a good 2 i gotta put the bong down.


----------



## tenstrip (Jan 11, 2010)

my neighbor took 1 hit of the tincture on tobacco and couldn't catch his breath or talk. i smoked a bowl and was astroided to other dimensions. 

all in all if you find a good way to smoke it do it, if you want to try my way and you like it awesome. either way happy hunting


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 11, 2010)

im gonna try it but im gonna drop it on bud.


----------



## tebor (Jan 11, 2010)

Great post tenstrip


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd just replace the tobacco with mullein leaf.


----------



## tebor (Jan 12, 2010)

Good idea ANC. I had to look up Mullein.

how about replace tobacco with Salvia?


----------



## Z0oted (Jan 12, 2010)

How do i make/get this shit? i know it comes in a lot of products......


----------



## tebor (Jan 12, 2010)

check out tenstrips other thread
there are also some older threads that also teach how.

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/291533-best-mhrb-extraction-i-have.html


----------



## Z0oted (Jan 12, 2010)

i know, i was looking but cant really find one...


----------



## tebor (Jan 12, 2010)

i edited with a link


----------



## Z0oted (Jan 12, 2010)

tebor said:


> i edited with a link


Ok! I found it. Thanks and +rep to you!


----------



## tebor (Jan 12, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/247745-first-time-dmt.html

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/165978-lighter-smokeable-form-dmt.html

2 more threads w/ great info


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2010)

Mullein is an important herb used in changa, because it is a lung herb and helps the body to deal with what is for some, harsh DMT smoke...


----------



## tenstrip (Jan 12, 2010)

anyone who is interested in the company that sells the best quality mhrb for the cheapest $40 shipped half kilo. pm me. they are awesome and i think that any business is good for them,

if i am not supposed to disclose sources via pm. well then someone tell me and i will not. cuz i don't remember. and i don't want to lose my ability to post here

peace tenstrip


----------



## tenstrip (Jan 12, 2010)

also if you can get the rootbark powder which you want to if your completely newbie to this business. and you follow my extraction process to the T. i can guarantee that you will end up with high quality spice. 1/2 kilo of powder = 6+ grams in i extraction. it's not that hard, and we all did it the first time and obviously it was rewarding enough to keep doing it.


----------



## Mastermike420 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey guys im new to this stuff and was just wondering if you guys have used *Reed canary grass*, (_*Phalaris arundinacea) to make dmt? I live in north america and this stuff is everywhere. *_*Mimosa hostilis root (bark) **NN-DMT **0.57%, **Phalaris arundinacea *NN-DMT 0.060%


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 3, 2011)

tenstrip

Wonderful thread ... Just the other day I had a few bowls in my little pipe ... and I was thinking ...
'fucking .. plastic fish' how revolting .... then threw some cookies ...
Then I thought ... hmm ... what would ANC do ?
Now I find this thread ... thanks to YOU !

Props on Your write UP and 
Thanks for the figures as well.
Mr Sucks ...Your numbers are a bit higher from the same amount of bark ... ?
Correct ? (It all has to do with the source)
tenstrip ... is that powdered stuff ... or bark and U grind it yourself ?

Love the nickname ... and love to eat strips .... nothing better ... !
Would love to see some pics ... of your crystals ... do you clean the final product ?
Never made a tincture ... _Everclear_ is not sold here ... but now I need to make some ... !

Dee U got source for Everclear ? (live in Alberta by any chances ?) lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't buy powder, it does not keep well, and when we order powder from here, we get visits from customs.... true story.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 3, 2011)

ANC said:


> Don't buy powder, it does not keep well, and when we order powder from here, we get visits from customs.... true story.


That is obvious dear friend ...
That is why I always try to get this locally ... I have access to powdered which is also grounded with dirt ...
It's about what you can get in the safest way !

Or open up a soap making business ... 

ONE would be very clean !!


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jun 3, 2011)

In fact on my way through AB I picked up a 26 of the 190 proof. Dried it out with anhydrous magnesium sulfate, now I have absolute ethanol. Just on more final distillation to remove the magnesium sulfate and I am good to go.

There are a few online suppliers that sell denatured ethanol, but I am sure other simple alcohols will work fine. MeOH, IPA, ect.

PM me if any...come up


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jun 3, 2011)

I have found the easiest way is rolling up a mix of damiana, mullein, and elf spice, i then go with the ANC method of ripping it till i can possibly rip it anymore


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jun 3, 2011)

Has anyone tried passionflower? I want to try it but don't know if its worth it. 

We have a medicinal herb store a few blocks a way, that I have never actually been to, but now that I have a list of potential mixes...

I think I will be doing a mix with passion flower, mullein and the basil/parsley will be dosed with the blessed spice. Mix a small bit of ganja and I think its good to go.

I also read that smoking a joint of the MAO-I possessing herbs before an ignition sequence will greatly lengthen the experience.


----------



## JeremyGilbert (Aug 16, 2011)

Glass bulb seems like a much better idea. You could also use an
oil burner if you want. Your method will work but is probably the
worst method of smoking it. Is it possible to hotrail dmt like
you would do with meth? If that would work I think that method
would be good too because you would get every bit of it, but im not
sure if this would work.


----------

